# Are these blackberries?



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Are these blackberries? We are in central Virginia.


----------



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Second photo didn't post.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks that way to me. But honestly, there are several kinds of berry very similar to blackberry and I have a hard time telling them apart except maybe a slight difference in the shape of leaves.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep..


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.gardenguides.com/88278-berries-look-like-blackberries.html
On top of the berries mentioned here, in the West I also find salmonberries and marionberry. Don't worry about the exact species, they are all good to eat...as far as I know anyway. I truly do not know of anything poisonous that is similar to blackberry.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If they are vining, they might be dewberries, but in the same family as blackberries -- and just as tasty. Lucky you!


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

The thorns are wrong to be dewberry. I say blackberry because of the thorns. Dewberry thorns are numerous and small; hairlike.

Edit: oh, and dewberries taste better


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IMO, dewberries grow a little more like a raspberry than blackberry. Again, all very edible.


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

Yup. Blackberry


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

If half of what you were wearing is stuck in the bush they are probably blackberries


----------

